# [solved] Installation von Schriftarten

## Motorroller

Habe nun endlich Gnome installiert. Ich würde aber gern noch andere Schriftarten haben. WIe bekomme ich die Truetype-Schriftarten etc.? Unter debian kam ich da irgendwie ran, aber wie läuft das unter gentoo? Muss ich da 'truetype' oder so als Use-Flag setzen?Last edited by Motorroller on Tue Oct 17, 2006 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi, 

dazu gibts glaub ich nen artikel im gentoo-wiki.com

Ist aber anscheinend im mom off   :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  im mom off  

 

Nein, ...im mom on   :Very Happy:   -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

----------

## Motorroller

Also ich denke, ich habe nun alle Schriftarten installiert, aber irgendwie sehen die Zeichen noch ziemlich schlecht aus. Unter DisplaySize in der xorg.conf habe ich 286 213 eingestellt bei einem 14,1" TFT meines Notbooks.

Zur ErlÃ¤uterung:

Viele Zeichen werden einfach verschwommen dargestellt. Ich habe alles auf Arial Stufe 10 eingestellt. Auch groÃe Buchstaben wie das D zum Beispiel werden verschwommen dargestellt.

Stimmt meine BildschirmauflÃ¶sung nicht? Habe ich doch nicht alle Schriftarten installiert? WeiÃ noch jemand eine Idee? Macht keinen SpaÃ.

Was mich auch wundert ist, dass die Darstellung im Firefox komplett unterschiedlich ist. Die Titelleiste ist grÃ¶Ãer als der Text im Fenster, obwohl gleiche Schriftart und gleiche SchriftgrÃ¶Ãe.

----------

## Marlo

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Also ich denke, ich habe nun alle Schriftarten installiert, aber irgendwie sehen die Zeichen noch ziemlich schlecht aus.
> 
> 

 

Warum?

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur ErlÃ¤uterung:
> 
> groÃe
> ...

 

Was siehst du hier? Sieht doch gut aus; oder könnte  das  für dich nützlich sein?

Ma

----------

## Motorroller

Ich sage mal recht pauschal, dass dieser Tipp recht gut aussieht. Wenn ich zu Hause bin, werde ich es gleich einmal testen. Denn diese utf8-Einstellungen habe ich in der locale.gen meines Erachtens noch nicht drin.

Ich glaube, die Darstellung im Browser, so wie Ihr sie seht, ist ja eh nicht das, was ich auf meinem Schirm sehe. Bei mir sind die Zeichen verschwommen. Was aber im Fall meines letzten Posts deutlich wird ist, dass die Umlaute scheinbar nicht richtig konvertiert worden sind. Ob das an meiner Einstellung liegt im System?

Welchen Wert muss ich eigentlich im Punkt NLS im Kernel einstellen? Momentan habe ich, glaube ich, iso-8859-15 oder so ähnlich. Mal schauen. Ich bin froh, dass mein System läuft. Nun muss halt die Schrift noch ordentlich werden.

----------

## Motorroller

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Was siehst du hier? Sieht doch gut aus; oder könnte  das  für dich nützlich sein?
> 
> Ma

 

Tut mir leid, aber daran lag es auch nicht. UTF8 war schon installiert. Kann es an einer falschen Angabe der Frequenz beim Bildschirm liegen? Ich werde mal versuchen heute Abend ein Screenshot zu machen und euch das dann zu zeigen. Aber vielleicht kommt Euch ja schon vorher eine Idee. Wäre schön.

----------

## May-C

Ist vielleicht jetzt eine dumme frage aber hast du die font mit:

```
gnome-font-properties
```

ausgewählt?

----------

## Motorroller

Was genau meinst Du damit?

----------

## May-C

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe benützt du doch gnome...

gib doch mal im terminal gnome-font-properties ein.

Dann kannst du die Schriftart für die Anwendungen, den Desktop, in Fensterleisen usw. für gnome angeben.

Ausserdem kannst du Glättung mittels Subpixel angeben...

Wahrscheinlich sind die Font Einstellungen auch über ein Menü anwählbar...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich benutze die Bitstream Vera Fonts, die sehen deutlich besser aus als die Standardfonts.

----------

## Motorroller

Die Einstellungen mit den Schriftarten und den Glättungen mit Subpixeln kannte ich schon. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

Also wenn ich mir die Schriften unter Windows anschaue, dann wundert es mich, dass dort die Schriften in einer einheitlichen Dicke dargestellt werden, da wirkt es einfach mal nicht so verschwommen. 

Wieso wird denn eigentlich die Möglichkeit geboten, zwischen Schriftarten von 75 und 100 dpi zu wählen, wenn ich aber eine Einstellung von scheinbar 96 dpi habe, zumindest von Seiten der Einstellung der Schriftart?

----------

## Motorroller

Das Problem scheint hauptsächlich an der Tatsache zu liegen, dass ich an meinem Laptop, wie halt üblich, einen TFT habe. Ich habe festgestellt, dass je nach Blickwinkel auf das Display, die Schriftart mehr oder weniger deutlich ist. Schaue ich leicht von oben herab, sieht die Schrift deutlich klarer und feiner aus, als bei direktem Blick von vorn. Woher das kommt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ist mir auch egal. Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.

----------

## Necoro

Auflösung? --TFT haben (so hab ich zu min letztens gelesen) die Angewohnheit nur bei einer bestimmten Auflösung scharf zu sein  :Smile:  vllt hast du einfach die falsche gewählt gerade  :Wink: 

----------

## Motorroller

Mit Sicherheit nicht. Mein Display macht maximal 1024x768 Pixel und das habe ich auch eingestellt.

----------

## Motorroller

Muss dieses Thema leider noch einmal öffnen. Also meine Schrift sieht einfach sch... aus und das würde ich gern beheben. Hier die xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel"   "105"

   Option       "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   DisplaySize   347 260

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Wer sich ein Bild machen will, wie es derzeit aussieht, der sieht das hier:

http://kommunikationswelt.de/Bildschirmfoto-1.png

Meine Schrift ist ohne Kantenglättung und ohne hinting eingestellt. Also woran könnte es evtl. liegen?

----------

